# Roasted Butternut Squash and Apple Soup



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 8, 2015)

The fix-ins.







On the LBGE @ 400* until soft.



One hour.



Now for the rest.











Served with Kale, Date, Almon salad. both were wonderful. This recipe was given to me by
Morro Bay Rich. Thank You so very much!

Recipe:Roasted Butternut Squash and Apple Soup - Ciao Florentina

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------

